# !!! i have a sprout !!!



## blondlebanese (Oct 2, 2014)

one of my very old seeds sprouted !!!   which way is up when I plant it ?  I plan to plant it in a 5" shuttle pot, filled half vermiculite, half ocean forest.  and place it under my light bank.  does that look like the right plan?   I don't know what kind it is


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Use perlite instead of vermiculite.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah I like pearlite better. It doesn't really matter which way you plant it unless the tap root has extended some. I try to get them at least sideways as they will right themselves.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't plant it too deep or it won't have the energy to get through the dirt.  Don't plant it too shallow or it will not shed the seed hull.

I personally think that planting directly into the medium is the best thing to do.  I have never really understood this "pre-sprouting" of seeds.  This is not needed for fresh seeds.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Don't plant it too deep or it won't have the energy to get through the dirt. Don't plant it too shallow or it will not shed the seed hull.
> 
> I personally think that planting directly into the medium is the best thing to do. I have never really understood this "pre-sprouting" of seeds. This is not needed for fresh seeds.




 I agree 100%.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2014)

I do "presprouting" myself, but you are right THG, with fresh seeds its not necessary. I do it because I like to see them crack that shell and stick out a toe beffore I move it to the medium.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

The big thing is that every time you handle a popped seed, you take the chance of damaging the root or passing pathogens to it.  Since there is no real advantage to pre-sprouting new seeds, and several disadvantages, I plan t directly into my medium and try to encourage others to do the same.  Old seeds and seeds that have not been stored properly are a different story and may need scarification and soaking.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

I actually agree and have started doing the same, of just going straight to medium or starter plugs with fresh seeds. I prefer the starter plugs as they will hold just the right amount of water, as opposed to just straight medium as I have had trouble with keeping them moist enough. Not the rockwool starter cubes or the "Jiffy pucks" though, as I have found with both of them that they hold too much water for my liking.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

so far its been two days in soil but nothing yet.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 6, 2014)

You may have planted too deep, you might want to carefully remove some dirt till you can see the shell. It may have died under the soil, it has happened to me. Might be time for some delicate surgery, you might have to gently pry off the seed shell, I use a couple toothpicks if it does not come off by itself, put a drop of water on the seed shell to keep it moist and it will come off easier. That is what I do when I get a seed that won't break through the dirt.


----------

